# Fat Nerds Are HOTTTT



## Dark Wolf (Feb 10, 2007)

:wubu: Fat Nerds with big glasses, long hair, trechcoats or cloaks, and perhaps with their shirts off...Irishmen or Scottishmen perferred......Can we say jaw droppped and tounge on the floor panting in LUST?...Yes, I believe we can......now if only one were intrested in me at school...:smitten:


----------



## roly1982 (Feb 11, 2007)

whats wrong with englishman?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, they're mega hot. :smitten: Although.. I don't have a preference for simply Scottish or Irish guys...


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 11, 2007)

Heh, where was that attitude when I was in high school? 

<=scotch/irish nerd, glasses, long hair (at that point), trench coat... and swords. 

But I'm taken now, mrow.

=Divals


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 11, 2007)

Let's see...

Irishman...check.

Big glasses...checkish.

Long(ish) hair...check.

Nerd...triple check.

Fat(ish)...

Trenchcoat...check.

Well, four out of six isn't too bad.

Oh, and single.

Sean


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 11, 2007)

Let's see...

Irishman and Frenchman

Big glasses - More like John Lennon Glasses

Long Hair - Oh, Yeah!! In a Ponytail!

Nerd - Depends

Fat - Very

Trenchcoat - No, but I've always wanted one.



Oh, and single. Me Too!


----------



## Melian (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh god, SeekerSean, your avatar is terrifying!!!! (wasn't that a fantastic movie, though?)

And I'm throwing in a "hell yes" to fat nerds, of all descents :wubu:


----------



## Brit (Feb 12, 2007)

That makes me want to become huge, to gain 300 pounds. I'm abnormaly (to me) thin right now, but if there were gals like you around...


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

in vegas?.......check or no check?

lol


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

roly1982 said:


> whats wrong with englishman?



lol ....I'm a red-blonde, and a Euopean mutt (AKA: German, English, Irish, Scottinsh, & Welsh) but most proud of my spunky Irish-Scottish heritage, so there you go, nothing wrong with Englishmen, but hey, I heard somewhere that red hair is going down, and since red is my favorite color, i want to have it prosper, gotta have a red headed kid! lol:bounce:


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

:kiss2: :wubu: 

hehe sounds like there are allot of big nerds out there, maybe I should wear a t shirt that says "fat nerds are hot" and i will get my dream-mate!


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Brit said:


> That makes me want to become huge, to gain 300 pounds. I'm abnormaly (to me) thin right now, but if there were gals like you around...



there are far more than you think, my friend, far more than you think,...and really hot ones, too, weather your idea of hot is skinny or fat, red head, or blonde... we're all over the place:wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 13, 2007)

Love nerds, but, oh, I can't stand those stupid trenchcoats! Only poser nerds wear them. Once you start wearing atrenchcoat, you might as well put on a fedora and a pair of fingerless black gloves


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Divals said:


> Heh, where was that attitude when I was in high school?
> 
> <=scotch/irish nerd, glasses, long hair (at that point), trench coat... and swords.
> 
> ...



oh, u make me sad!!! lol:kiss2: nice though, nice, don't worry, we were there, we still are, all over the place, you just have to look a little harder for us...women dont like talking about the adoration of fat guys cause most women get freaked out by it, but if you look hard enough, you'll find us... :kiss2:


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 13, 2007)

mollycoddles said:


> Love nerds, but, oh, I can't stand those stupid trenchcoats! Only poser nerds wear them. Once you start wearing atrenchcoat, you might as well put on a fedora and a pair of fingerless black gloves



no way!!! no way no way no way! don't even go there, friend! me and my friends are all college nerds very smart, very nerdy and we wear them! lol


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 13, 2007)

Dark Wolf said:


> there are far more than you think, my friend, far more than you think,...and really hot ones, too, weather your idea of hot is skinny or fat, red head, or blonde... we're all over the place:wubu: :kiss2:



I beg to differ. You're not all over the place. Unfortunately, you're few and far between!!


----------



## Melian (Feb 13, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I beg to differ. You're not all over the place. Unfortunately, you're few and far between!!



See, this is ironic. All the FFAs know tons of other women who like fat guys, yet the men can't seem to find them. I wonder why this happens? :doh:


----------



## persimmon (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know a single other straight woman in real life who's willing to 'fess up to a preference for chunky guys.

On other news, though, I got my Welsh-tacular husband a trenchcoat--he was tired of getting dampened while waiting for the bus to work. While it doesn't exactly go with the gamer T-shirts, when he's spiffed up, it's...well, it's off quickly.

Those who hate shopping give a lot of leeway to their partners who like to play dress-up 

persimmon


----------



## Tad (Feb 14, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Those who hate shopping give a lot of leeway to their partners who like to play dress-up



This is true! My wife hates shopping, so I get to buy her all sorts of fun stuff, which she'll wear rather than having to go shopping for something different  And it is more fun shopping for your partner anyway--you get to see the clothes more than when it is for yourself!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## mollycoddles (Feb 14, 2007)

Dark Wolf said:


> no way!!! no way no way no way! don't even go there, friend! me and my friends are all college nerds very smart, very nerdy and we wear them! lol



Trenchcoats? Or fedoras and fingerless gloves?


----------



## kmax1980 (Feb 14, 2007)

Melian said:


> See, this is ironic. All the FFAs know tons of other women who like fat guys, yet the men can't seem to find them. I wonder why this happens? :doh:



Because there are 10 fat guys for every FFA lol.....probably being optimistic even saying that!


----------



## Melian (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh come on, you guys....we're not THAT rare!!

Just today, all the girls in the lab (there are four of us) were talking about our ideal guy characteristics; all of us expressed an extreme dislike for skinny guys.

But yeah, if you want to think that we're magical little hidden treasures, then go right ahead


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 15, 2007)

agreed.
that pretty much describes my boyfriend - well minus the irish and trenchcoat part..hehe.
i wouldn't mind a bhm with an accent though, i live in the midwest and theres nothing sexy about that accent.


----------



## kmax1980 (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree there are many women that "dislike skinny guys"...in fact I believe most do, they prefer average or muscular or fit guys....the ones that really like fat, out of shape guys are rare!

:eat2: 



Melian said:


> Oh come on, you guys....we're not THAT rare!!
> 
> Just today, all the girls in the lab (there are four of us) were talking about our ideal guy characteristics; all of us expressed an extreme dislike for skinny guys.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to think that we're magical little hidden treasures, then go right ahead


----------



## lemmink (Feb 18, 2007)

My poll on my friends came back with 50% liked chubby boys, 50% liked average and skinny ones, and one girl liked muscles. Chubby of course is a kind of vague concept...


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm with Melian and lemmink, although I'll grant that my idea of "chubby" might be different than some of my friends. Besides, there's frequently a big gap between what women (and perhaps men as well) claim to find attractive and what they go for in reality. My closest friend describes her type as skinny, but in fact she tends to date bigger guys than I do!

Oddly enough, I've met more women who were attracted to chubby guys than I've met chubby guys who were comfortable with being desired for their bodies.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 22, 2007)

Long hair: Check
Fat: 250 and working on it
Nerdy: I play RPGs, troubleshoot computers, and do research on obscure topics, all for fun. 'Nuff said, True Believer?
Trenchcoat: Will a full-length cloak do?
Big glasses: Metal blrasslike frames with big lenses for a full field of view

Ah, for a girl to talk with and go out to dinner with... and do other things with, too, as soon as I know what they are.

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## rekin (Feb 22, 2007)

Long hair : NOPE shaved 
Fat 345 5'8"
NErdy : LOL A grades system administrator does it count
Trench coat sorry leather coat
Glasses up till 2 months ago yeah now Contacts but still got the glasses

Any taker LOL 

Stef


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 22, 2007)

Melian said:


> See, this is ironic. All the FFAs know tons of other women who like fat guys, yet the men can't seem to find them. I wonder why this happens? :doh:



that's totally untrue. I haven't even met ONE in person. I think FL is devoid of FFAs other than myself. Oh well, I hate the weather here anyway. 
Sure I can have my pick of BHMs here, but honestly... thugs aren't my cup of tea. I want someone that can watch some anime with me and that appreciates Zelda. Preferably of the non-christian variety.
*sigh* harder to find than you think.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Feb 22, 2007)

My boyfriend is a fat nerd- which of course is hot- but I think I may be an even bigger nerd than him. I like to play Magic for gawshsakes.  Any other geeky FFAs?

BTW, I am totally a sucker for fat british nerds...even though I'm taken haha. The accent is pure seduction. :smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 22, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> that's totally untrue. I haven't even met ONE in person. I think FL is devoid of FFAs other than myself. Oh well, I hate the weather here anyway.
> Sure I can have my pick of BHMs here, but honestly... thugs aren't my cup of tea. I want someone that can watch some anime with me and that appreciates Zelda. Preferably of the non-christian variety.
> *sigh* harder to find than you think.



Feel free to move to Seattle where the weather is milder and we still have beaches!!
I'll watch anything with you, sweetheart!!:wubu:


----------



## kmax1980 (Feb 22, 2007)

Glad to hear im there are FFAs that even concur with my previous statments, and that it just wasn't me not being able to meet any!
 



FreneticFangs said:


> that's totally untrue. I haven't even met ONE in person. I think FL is devoid of FFAs other than myself. Oh well, I hate the weather here anyway.
> Sure I can have my pick of BHMs here, but honestly... thugs aren't my cup of tea. I want someone that can watch some anime with me and that appreciates Zelda. Preferably of the non-christian variety.
> *sigh* harder to find than you think.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 22, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> that's totally untrue. I haven't even met ONE in person. I think FL is devoid of FFAs other than myself. Oh well, I hate the weather here anyway.
> Sure I can have my pick of BHMs here, but honestly... thugs aren't my cup of tea. I want someone that can watch some anime with me and that appreciates Zelda. Preferably of the non-christian variety.
> *sigh* harder to find than you think.



Well, I'm Christian, definitely a non-thug (I have a somewhat-deserved reputation as a pushover... a softie in more ways than one, and 250 pounds of anime-loving goodness. (I can't find my copy of Akazukin ChaCha, nor Armored Dragon Legend Villgust... but I found both series of KO Century Beast, and a friend gave me a copy of Wolf's Rain (first DVD).)

As for Zelda, I love it... I'm just stuck with a non-Nintendo game system right now. (I love it, but the last one I was good at was the original.) I'm still hoping to try the original Jak & Daxter one of these days... (I also loved the short-lived cartoon series. Not bad for the Eighties.)

I'm even the son of a geek... Daddy may have been a football player, but he collected Analog Science Fiction Magazine (I inherited his collection). He watched the original Star Trek in its first season, even.

Pity I'm in Texas...

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## Daswolfen (Feb 25, 2007)

Melian said:


> Oh come on, you guys....we're not THAT rare!!
> 
> Just today, all the girls in the lab (there are four of us) were talking about our ideal guy characteristics; all of us expressed an extreme dislike for skinny guys.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to think that we're magical little hidden treasures, then go right ahead



Alas, young lady, around here the are rare as peace in the Middle East.


----------



## Daswolfen (Feb 25, 2007)

Long Hair: Just cut it a month ago, but it grows quickly
Nerd: Computers, RPGs, Board and Video Games, science and history just for fun, Anime, can quote Monty Python and the Holy Grail and The Princess Bride - big check on that one
Fat: 5' 9", 350 lbs. - Check on this one too
Trenchcoat: Dont wear it anymore, but yeah.. I got one - Check
Glasses: Yep... and don't plan on laser surgery or contacts either - Check
Scottish/Irish/Engilsh: No.. born in the US but Im a quarter UK (Welsh, Scotish and Engish), 3 quarters German with an 1/18 Cherokee. I was also a drama geek in highschool so I can fake the accent - Fake Check on this one.
Swords: Got a few, cant be an RPG gamer with out picking up a few 
Immortality: Dont know.. havent fought any McClouds lately


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 25, 2007)

I like guys who can roll natural 20's.  I don't know many thin nerds. Most of them are like 13 and so they haven't gained the pounds necessary to become an uber nerd. We use our extra poundage to story all the extra knowledge we carry around.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 26, 2007)

Daswolfen said:


> Scottish/Irish/Engilsh: No.. born in the US but Im a quarter UK (Welsh, Scotish and Engish), 3 quarters German with an 1/18 Cherokee. I was also a drama geek in highschool so I can fake the accent - Fake Check on this one.
> Swords: Got a few, cant be an RPG gamer with out picking up a few
> Immortality: Dont know.. havent fought any McClouds lately



Well, if the accent counts, then I'm there. Goodness knows, people have been asking me if I was from England before I knew what an England was.

Swords? Well, two, but when did those get into the thread? (One of them's a nice Real Steel Deal I picked up from a company in India.)

Immortality?

Stick around and let's find out.


----------



## Daswolfen (Feb 26, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> Swords? Well, two, but when did those get into the thread? (One of them's a nice Real Steel Deal I picked up from a company in India.)
> 
> Immortality?
> 
> Stick around and let's find out.



Blame Dival for adding the swords... I added the immortality and brought up the swords because of the apparent Highlander theme (Scottish accent, long hair, trench coat [hiding the sword], etc).


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I don't know a single other straight woman in real life who's willing to 'fess up to a preference for chunky guys.
> 
> On other news, though, I got my Welsh-tacular husband a trenchcoat--he was tired of getting dampened while waiting for the bus to work. While it doesn't exactly go with the gamer T-shirts, when he's spiffed up, it's...well, it's off quickly.
> 
> ...



wow thats wierd, ill tell anyone who wants to talk about men and so forth...but i guess most women dont, for some crazy reson...skinny guys are ugly anyway


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

kmax1980 said:


> Glad to hear im there are FFAs that even concur with my previous statments, and that it just wasn't me not being able to meet any!



ok i know FA means Fat Admirerer...but what is FFA??


----------



## Dark Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Melian said:


> Oh come on, you guys....we're not THAT rare!!
> 
> Just today, all the girls in the lab (there are four of us) were talking about our ideal guy characteristics; all of us expressed an extreme dislike for skinny guys.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to think that we're magical little hidden treasures, then go right ahead



damn, then how come i cant find any women to talk to about this? no fair! i know of many but have never met them!!! i would love to chick talk about the big guys!:eat2: :wubu:


----------



## AnyaDServal (Feb 27, 2007)

Dark Wolf said:


> ok i know FA means Fat Admirerer...but what is FFA??



Female Fat Admirer...for us girly types who like to oogle the larger men and/or women


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 1, 2007)

Dark Wolf said:


> ok i know FA means Fat Admirerer...but what is FFA??



Female
Fat
Admirer


----------



## secret_neo (Mar 3, 2007)

so i have no chance if I'm a skinny white boy with small glasses eh? lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

it's true, fat nerds r hawwwt... rrrr... arum... blurb blurb, glorrrugh.... nom nom nom brains!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 19, 2010)

it's true, fat nerds r hawwwt... rrrr... arum... blurb blurb, glorrrugh.... nom nom nom brains!!! :eat1:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

You son of a bitch.

*shot to the head*

not in my house.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You son of a bitch.
> 
> *shot to the head*
> 
> not in my house.




*drops an anvil on him*


----------



## Zowie (Aug 19, 2010)

We need to rename this board BHM/FFa/Zombies...


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> We need to rename this board BHM/FFa/Zombies...



Zombies love everyone.


...and by love I mean eat.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

Zombie Picture thread?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Zombie Picture thread?



Hells yeah.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

POST MOAR PICS KTHNXBYE

...and moar brains.


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hells yeah.



It's not staying up for long....zombie abortion costume from a few years ago.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> It's not staying up for long....zombie abortion costume from a few years ago.



OK, Spew.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

That could also be prom night abortion. Either way, I found it funny.


----------



## Melian (Aug 19, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> That could also be prom night abortion. Either way, I found it funny.



It was actually prom night abortion, but the baby became a zombie! So you were close!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> It was actually prom night abortion, but the baby became a zombie! So you were close!



Hooray!

Zombie infants and their gums of doom.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just a prom night dumpster baby...


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 19, 2010)

Obese nerds! :wubu:

I even have a crush on comic book guy LOL


----------



## Durin (Aug 19, 2010)

Who knew Fat Nerds had such power over the fairer sex.

My wife sort of looks at me crosseyed when I regail her with the exploits of my favorite fantasy series. Aparently it wasn't apathy but animal magnetism.

:doh:


----------



## MaybeX (Aug 19, 2010)

Wouldn't have helped me much in high school -- I went to an all boy's prep school. But in college -- wow, that would have been sweet. 



Durin said:


> Who knew Fat Nerds had such power over the fairer sex.
> 
> 
> :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 19, 2010)

Melian said:


> Oh come on, you guys....we're not THAT rare!!
> 
> Just today, all the girls in the lab (there are four of us) were talking about our ideal guy characteristics; all of us expressed an extreme dislike for skinny guys.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to think that we're magical little hidden treasures, then go right ahead



Yeah, I'm feeling less and less like you're so hidden.

The first FFA I was ever with I had no idea. I thought she was disinterested in me at first because she was so shy, but she was actually just overcome with lust for me.

Trust me, they exist. Just don't try so hard. Things tend to happen naturally.

If I wore a trenchcoat I'd just look like a fat Cypher from the Matrix. I prefer to look like an unassuming nerd in dockers and a polo.


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

FreneticFangs said:


> that's totally untrue. I haven't even met ONE in person. I think FL is devoid of FFAs other than myself. Oh well, I hate the weather here anyway.
> Sure I can have my pick of BHMs here, but honestly... thugs aren't my cup of tea. I want someone that can watch some anime with me and that appreciates Zelda. Preferably of the non-christian variety.
> *sigh* harder to find than you think.



Happy Fat Atheist here who lives on the buckle of the bible belt.

YaY!!!:shocked:


----------



## Prem0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn Zombies have infested this thread as well


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

Melian said:


> It's not staying up for long....zombie abortion costume from a few years ago.



first of all, this is bullshit, i can't believe I missed out on this picture. BULLSHIT!! I SAY!

And second of all, I told you guys there would be another, I fucking TOLD YOU. I knew there was an infestation.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 20, 2010)

And, for the record,

nerdy girls are the bee's knees!!!

Any female who can appreciate Chrono Trigger will instantly get access to my pants.

If you hum Schala's Theme, a marriage proposal is inevitable.

Final Fantasy geeks also apply within. Zozo's theme is so effing hot. I want to meet a girl with a Kefka tattoo.

You don't know the depths of my nerd-dom and how my attraction to women is so tightly wound around it.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 20, 2010)

Melian said:


> It was actually prom night abortion, but the baby became a zombie! So you were close!



*P*lease, *m*ay I see this picture?


----------



## Melian (Aug 20, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I want to meet a girl with a Kefka tattoo.



I shit you not, but one has been in the works for a while (just need to determine WHERE it will go...running out of real estate).



Ninja Glutton said:


> *P*lease, *m*ay I see this picture?



PM'd. Hozay too, I suppose


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 20, 2010)

Melian said:


> I shit you not, but one has been in the works for a while (just need to determine WHERE it will go...running out of real estate).



You seriously make me fall more in love with you every day lol


----------

